# [SoLvEd]media-libs/libpng blad

## c3l3r1on

witam mam taki problem, podczas kompilacji a raczej po 

```
ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/lib/libpng.so.3.26.0

   usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.26.0

   usr/lib/libpng12.a

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libpng12.la

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6971, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6965, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6395, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3981, in merge

    return self._merge(mylist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4259, in _merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4818, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5013, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 9486, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 9494, in _merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8763, in treewalk

    slot_matches = self.vartree.dbapi.match(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6411, in match

    mymatch = [cpv for cpv in mymatch \

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6507, in aux_get

    for k, v in izip(aux_keys, self._aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6521, in _aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'media-libs/libpng-1.2.22'

c3l3r1on c3l3r1on #
```

http://c3l3r1on.pl/gentoo/make.conf

http://c3l3r1on.pl/gentoo/emerge.info

jakis pomysl ?Last edited by c3l3r1on on Wed Apr 16, 2008 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Może spróbuj z nowszym Portage.

----------

## c3l3r1on

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Może spróbuj z nowszym Portage.

 sync przed chwila

```
>>> Completed installing libpng-1.2.26 into /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.26/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/lib/libpng.so.3.26.0

   usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.26.0

   usr/lib/libpng12.a

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libpng12.la

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 7328, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 7322, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6752, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4199, in merge

    return self._merge(mylist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4485, in _merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4982, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5177, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 9661, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 9669, in _merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8933, in treewalk

    slot_matches = [cpv for cpv in self.vartree.dbapi.match(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6572, in match

    mymatch = [cpv for cpv in mymatch \

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6668, in aux_get

    for k, v in izip(aux_keys, self._aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6682, in _aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'media-libs/libpng-1.2.22'

c3l3r1on portage # emerge -pv portage 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.5_rc2  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="pl" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

c3l3r1on portage # 

```

wiec niestety ;/

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj odinstalować starszą wersję "media-libs/libpng" przed aktualizacją:

```
emerge -C libpng

emerge -1 libpng
```

----------

## c3l3r1on

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Spróbuj odinstalować starszą wersję "media-libs/libpng" przed aktualizacją:
> 
> ```
> emerge -C libpng
> 
> ...

 

```
c3l3r1on c3l3r1on # emerge -C libpng 

 media-libs/libpng

    selected: 1.2.22 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging media-libs/libpng-1.2.22...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 7328, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 7308, in emerge_main

    mtimedb["ldpath"]):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4977, in unmerge

    vartree=vartree, ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5186, in unmerge

    ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8388, in unmerge

    slot = self.vartree.dbapi.aux_get(self.mycpv, ["SLOT"])[0]

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6668, in aux_get

    for k, v in izip(aux_keys, self._aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6682, in _aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'media-libs/libpng-1.2.22'
```

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
cat /var/db/pkg/media-libs/libpng-1.2.22/CONTENTS
```

----------

## c3l3r1on

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> cat /var/db/pkg/media-libs/libpng-1.2.22/CONTENTS
> ```
> ...

 

hmmmmm

```
c3l3r1on c3l3r1on # cat /var/db/pkg/media-libs/libpng-1.2.22/CONTENTS

cat: /var/db/pkg/media-libs/libpng-1.2.22/CONTENTS: Not a directory

c3l3r1on c3l3r1on # ls -l /var/db/pkg/media-libs/libpng-1.2.22         

srwxr-xr-x 1 2147516416 2147516416 0 Dec 26  1939 /var/db/pkg/media-libs/libpng-1.2.22

```

 fajnie ..... cos system plikow mi sie zwalil ;/

hmm a jednak nie, sprawdzilem go z -f, po wywaleniu, /var/db/pkg/media-libs/libpng-1.2.22   wykryl mi pliki "kolizyjne" wiec, emerge -C libpng, emerge libpng, rm /usr/lib/libpng(kolizyjne) emerge libpng i dziala odziwo  :Smile:  wiec solved

----------

## lazy_bum

Regulamin, pkt 9.

----------

